
Ask HN: What's the best charity in your country? - wfiuwiugib
What charity do you regularly support and why is better than similar charities ?
======
rdtek
Christians Against Poverty (CAP) has a good reputation in the UK.

They give training on financial wisdom and help people get their life back on
track.

Interesting one simple advice they give is to prefer using cash over
credit/debit cards to keep a better idea of spending. Withdraw X amount a week
and be disciplined to stay within your means. They give other counselling and
assistance as per their website.

"releasing people from poverty, debt, unemployment and addiction".

[https://capuk.org](https://capuk.org)

------
tracker1
I'm a U.S. citizen, and although there are many charities that are reputable
and good works. I feel that in light of a lot of the advancements in
technology that civil liberties are of penultimate importance moving forward.

In that, I support the ACLU, NRA and EFF. I can't speak for anyone but myself
here. I feel that each of the three charities cover part of the overall need,
so all are truly needed.

